# Neve na Covilhã - 2008/12/27



## PedroNTSantos (27 Dez 2008 às 22:56)

Imagens da cidade da Covilhã,na manhã de hoje, com um pequeno nevão que deu para _matar as saudades_ dos grandes nevões de antigamente...


----------



## João Soares (27 Dez 2008 às 22:57)

Boas fotos!!

Parabéns!


----------



## Dan (27 Dez 2008 às 23:03)

Bonitas fotos


----------



## vitamos (30 Dez 2008 às 11:14)

Fotos muito bonitas de uma cidade que nos últimos tempos tem andado sempre rés-vés mas desta vez viu o elemento branco em quantidade


----------

